# the utter best of graindelavoix achievement in my personnal order my view



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I would have to says The cd called Cesus is fantastic it bring justice to the composer work and the thing come alive... i tell you folks at home, whit a line up of top guns of there era we get some Josquin , Pierre de la Rue and obscur names, how rad and how mezmerising this d is or where even at the first lisen, the boy was blown away lol i give it 10\10 decent instrumental moment and qualité vocal music, great job over all.

Than i would says numero two in there achievement is Ockeghem missa Caput embilshed by the manicotagee of ''corsican chants'' i dont know if my observation accurate but it dose sound a bit like this, so i dig this cd like i did whit the affored mention.

Tercio we have Cesena that is the music of ars subtilior, i did not find it greater than the affored mention two cds but neverless a good lisen and it mean grow on me , i only lisen to it like once 
and tody whit a buddy like one song Solage fameous Fume fumeux par fumée and i can't have a clear verdict until i imerge myself in this cd and focus whit headphones, first impression or not always conclusive.

quatro i have the Machaut mass of notre-dame whit manicotage of mozarabic chants origins, this one i like a bit less , but i can see the work done here and exercise done here , since the conductor and musicoligist of the ensemble felt machaut mass most have been wierd in a sense.

These were my two cents ladies and gentelmens.


:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I agree with this, except I am not so convinced that the Machaut is successful. Another one to think about is the Binchois.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

You may have seen this discussion of Graindelavoix. I must say I find it really difficult, what Barthes saw in the death of Melisande as opposed to the death of Boris . . .

http://www.graindelavoix.org/paginas/archive.html

Listening again to the Binchois, I think it is well worth hearing, particularly if you already know others to appreciate the novelty and boldness of Schmelzer's ideas - Gothic Voices and Clemencic for example.

What I sometimes feel is that Schmelzer's expressionism is forcing an emotional response from the listener - a sort of bullying rather than a gentle coaxing. That makes the music very real - a powerful attention seeking presence. And it makes it savage.

French speakers may know Mathias Enard, and his novels about "otherness", altérité - Boussole, Remonter L'Orénoque, Zone. What he's doing with literature may not be so different from what Schmelzer's doing with performance.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I thought this was up your street: favourite performer, completely unknown and clearly exceptionally talented composer, chromatic


----------

